# Nyala jag.



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Sulke ding het ek nog nooit gejag of gedink ek sal jag nie. Maar Heidi het vir haarself 'n Nyala bul gereel en ek moet haar vergesel. Wat kan julle my van die bok vertel. Hoe skat 'n mens hul horings? Waarna moet ek kyk? Gee my 'n paar tips asb. Ons sal seker uit 'n hide jag, ek het net Sondag tot my beskiking so 'n poging om te walk en stalk sal daar nie voor tyd wees nie.

Hier in ons geweste is daar tans baie Nyalas. Ek het op twee geleenthede hulle op plekke gekry waar ek hulle nie verwag het nie. Nou die ander dag het 'n vrou van ons dorp een langs die pad dood gery. Dit voel vir my of almal hier met hulle begin teel het. Dink julle dat hulle goedkoper sal raak vorentoe. Wie woon wilds veilings by?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Hi Bush Het nie veel ondervinding van die goed nie net dat dit sekeer een v.d mooiste bokke is, hulle pryse het op die veilings bietjie geval maar party v.d plase vra ook nie meer so baie nie so paar jaar terug was hulle so 12000 nou het ek al v.d ouens gekry wat so tussen 6000 en 9000 vra maar dit is teveel vir my gee my maar liewer 'n paar rooi bokke of kudu vir daai prys,ek dink as jy op ezemvelose web site gaan sal jy die pryse v.d goed sien wat hulle voor gegaan het so drie weke terug .

Oor die horings kan jy die meeste inligting by Engee of Gerhard kry
geniet
Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bush

Nyala is bietjie tricky om reg te skat, ek bedoel tot op die duim. Dis nogal moeilik om te verduidelik maar kyk vir die volgende: As die bul vir jou kyk vorm hul horings 'n natuurlike onderstebo "bell" shape, hoe wyer die onderste "bak" van die "bell" is hoe meer duime. Dit is nie te se dat 'n bul wat na buite tip langer gaan wees as een met relatiewe reguit punte nie, maar hoe duideliker en wyer die "bell" is hoe beter. Nou die belangrikste, as die bul dwars staan moet jy let na die "knak" van die horing. Dit moet amper lyk asof die horing van die kant 'n slap L vorm het, as die horings 'n slap "sweep" het gaan dit nie baie vir lengte beteken nie. Hoe minder grade "knak" hoe beter.

Heelaas, jy ken wild Bush, jy sal 'n groot bul sommer sien. Die ou bulle het sommer so 'n bulldog gesig, die jong bulletjies met hul smal gesigte en dun nekke kan maklik onderskei word teen 'n ouer bul.

Jou vrou kan baie gellukig wees dat sy een van ons land se prag bokke kan jag, hulle is werklik merkwaardig! Baie statig en trots met sy lang maanhare en oranje sokkies. As hulle nie hard gejag word nie is hulle relatief straight forward om te stalk, hulle verdra baie voor hulle vlug. Hulle staan eerder absoluut dood stil en gluur na jou, dit gee jou gewoonlik die kans om in bowrange te sluip.

Sterkte en bel asb. as daar enigiets is waarmee ek kan help!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hier is so paar lus makers, dit sal dien as 'n redelike maatstaf op wat ek bo verduidelik het.

Die eerste bul het 'n swak "bell" en kort punte. Hy meet net 25".

Die tweede bul is vir my die classic, alhoewel 'n jong bul het hy die tradisionele shape, hy meet 27.5".

Die derde bul is wat die tweede sou wees in sy prime, 29".

Die vierde en vyfde bulle is die room, die twee meet 30" en 31" onderskeidelik. Hulle het 'n helse "bak" en dit is waar hulle lengte sit.

Hoop dit help my maat?


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Nice fotos daai laaste een is baie mooi


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Die vierde bul is op Harloo geskiet, so 10min. buite Pongola.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Wat van hierdie 1











Gerhard


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

ja ook glad nie sleg nie sal hom nog so jaar kans gee dan dink ek hy sal ook 'n paar besonderse horings he daai laaste een van Engee het net vir my 'n baie mooi defeniesie op sy horings en mooi Ivoor tips lyk amper of die horings met skoen politoer gepoleer is,sal seker eendag my beurt kry as ek groot is
Hendrik


----------



## Philip Moolman (Jan 31, 2006)

*Njala horings*

Bossie,
Die Njala met die geweer vertoon baie mooi vir my omdat sy punte uitgaan.Die foto van Gerhard is ok maar jy maak nie sommer n fout as die ''tips'' wit is en uitgaan nie.Soos Engee se jy sal sommer n ou bul dadelik raaksien.Ons praat vanaand.
Engee het Schalk die Njala saam met jou geskiet.Ek ken hom baie baie goed.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Yes Phillip, nee ek het die foto 'n hele ruk terug via email gekry. Ek ken Schalk ongelukkig glad nie.

Gerhard, daardie bul lyk belowend, gee hom 'n paar jaar en hy sal goed meet, nou is hy nog 'n tjokkertjie.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dankie almal. Julle insete help baie. Ek sien wat jy bedoel met die "bel" Engee. 

Ek het nou die dag opgemerk dat die Nyala bulle 'n mens aangluur. Ek het om eerlik te wees vir Heidi gese dat dit vir my 'n bietjie na 'n dom bok lyk. Want die ou soek nie wegkom plek nie en kyk net vir ons. Maar nou ja, dit was nie onder jag omstandighede nie. As 'n mens hulle mos nie jag nie is hulle nie bang nie maar haal net jou boog uit dan weet hulle. Hulle sien seker die lus in my oe.:wink:

Heidi is baie gelukig. Sy boer mos met cycads. Al die omies met jagplase koop by haar plante. Dis nou die tweede nice bok wat sy so uit ruil.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis 'n groot plesier Bossie, laat weet as ons nog kan help. Sterkte met die jag, hoop sy trek 'n monster plat!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

JAAAA Swaer

n Nyala bul is darem n mooi bok. Toe ek onlangs in KZN was het ek op een van die plase meer nyala's gesien as rooibokke op bosveld plase. Ek dink elke keer dis n trop rooibokke en dan sien ek hulle het wit strepe. n Man moet baie mooi kyk voor hy die sneller trek.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

INGOZI said:


> Yes Phillip, nee ek het die foto 'n hele ruk terug via email gekry. Ek ken Schalk ongelukkig glad nie.
> 
> Gerhard, daardie bul lyk belowend, gee hom 'n paar jaar en hy sal goed meet, nou is hy nog 'n tjokkertjie.


Ja sy ou boet het vroer vanjaar pak slae gekry. 

Het so 29 duim gemeet.

Gerhard


----------

